# Mount Galaxy S III



## sigh (Oct 4, 2012)

Trying to mount a Galaxy S3 phone but unable to do so. From what I gather USB mass storage is no longer used and it must connect via MTP.  Anyone know how to do this?

Thanks


----------



## ManaHime (Oct 4, 2012)

You may have luck with sysutils/mtpfs


----------



## thegolum35 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi,

I just tried it with my Galaxy ACE. Which errors do you have ?


----------



## sigh (Oct 5, 2012)

Unfortunately I'm pretty lost as to how to get this going. I installed mtpfs but am not sure which commands I'm suppose to be using with it. I ran mtpfs but I get "fuse: failed to open fuse device: No such file or directory". Is there a man page? `man mtpfs` produces nothing. How did you mount the galaxy ACE?


----------



## thegolum35 (Oct 6, 2012)

I didn't use mtps at all. When you plug your phone, a /dev/daX entry should appear. Then, turn on file sharing (I don't know the exact name in English) and /dev/daXs1 should have been created. So, mount it with `mount -t msdosfs /dev/daXs1 /mnt`

Gollum.


----------



## zeissoctopus (Oct 6, 2012)

I report that my Galaxy S3 can be mounted with sysutils/mtpfs flawlessly.


----------



## zeissoctopus (Oct 6, 2012)

sigh said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I'm pretty lost as to how to get this going.  I installed mtpfs but am not sure which commands I'm suppose to be using with it.  I ran mtpfs but I get "fuse: failed to open fuse device: No such file or directory"  Is there a man page? man mtpfs produces nothing.   How did you mount the galaxy ACE?



You should:

1. enable FUSE support in /etc/rc.conf to load FUSE kernel module in every system startup

```
fusefs_enable="YES"
```

2. enable mount by user in /etc/sysctl.conf

```
vfs.usermount=1
```

After you connect the Galaxy S3 as MTP device to your FreeBSD, you can mount with `mtpfs /mnt`. Now, you can access the filesystem of Galaxy S3 under /mnt directory.

To umount your Galaxy S3, just do as follow `umount /mnt`


----------



## sigh (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks @zeissoctopus, I can now mount my S3 but unfortunately only as root. When I mount it as a regular user it shows that it mounts but when I try to access the directory it tells me it's not a directory. I can mount and access USB drives fine as a regular user.


----------



## micski (Sep 10, 2013)

I followed the instructions by @Zeis @zeissoctopus [size=-1][presumably -- Mod.][/size] above. When I try to mount a Samsung Galaxy Note in MTP mode, I get the following error.

`# mtpfs /mnt`

```
Unable to open ~/.mtpz-data for reading, MTPZ disabled.Listing raw device(s)
Device 0 (VID=04e8 and PID=6860) is a Samsung Galaxy models (MTP).
   Found 1 device(s):
   Samsung: Galaxy models (MTP) (04e8:6860) @ bus 2, dev 4
Attempting to connect device
Unable to open raw device 40
```

Any hints?


----------



## zeissoctopus (Sep 11, 2013)

After upgrading my S III to Android 4.1.2, I cannot mount it via mtp anymore.


----------



## sigh (Sep 11, 2013)

Same here, I've been using Airdroid since then.


----------



## scottro (Sep 11, 2013)

I use a very minimal Linux in VirtualBox.  The guide at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/virtualization-host.html gives clear and simple instructions for enabling USB support.

I should probably add that I don't make much use of it -- if I were constantly transferring things back and forth, it might become a real nuisance to have to start VirtualBox, plug in the phone, and so on, but as it is, I only use it on rare occasions.


----------



## micski (Oct 1, 2013)

For what it is worth, I found an alternative; I installed the File Manager application from the Play Store - and it included different network sharing features. An included feature is a LAN FTP server with configurable shared path and configurable anonymous and user accounts.


----------

